# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Πώς να θέσω CallerID στο freepbx με trunk provider την callingcredit?

## xatzosd

Έχω βάλει στα : trunk(PJSIP), outbound route και extensions τον αριθμό μου, που έχω κάνει και verify, ως CID αλλά πάλι φαίνεται private number όταν παίρνω τηλέφωνο.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω βάλει στα : trunk(PJSIP), outbound route και extensions τον αριθμό μου, που έχω κάνει και verify, ως CID αλλά πάλι φαίνεται private number όταν παίρνω τηλέφωνο.


Το έχεις δοκιμάσει με την εφαρμογή τους αν δουλεύει σωστά;

----------


## xatzosd

Ναι, δουλεύει κάθε φορά μέσω της εφαρμογής. Στο freepbx όμως ποτέ. Στο pjsip trunk έχω βάλει τον αριθμό(+30ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ) μου μόνο στο outbound callerid. Πρέπει να το βάλω και κάπου αλλού?

----------


## RpMz

Οι δοκιμές είναι σε κινητό cosmote? 

Με σταθερό έκανες δοκιμή?

----------


## xatzosd

Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κινητά vodafone, wind, cosmote και σε σταθερά cosmote. Πάντα λέει private, απόρρητο, unknown.

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα άλλαξα το "from user" στον αριθμό μου "0030XXXXXXXXXX" και όταν με πήρα στο κινητό μου έβγαλε ότι με παίρνει ένα άγνωστο νούμερο "697ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ"

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης το trunk endpoint του callingcredit γίνεται συνέχεια unavailable στο "pjsip list endpoints"

----------


## nrevenides

> Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κινητά vodafone, wind, cosmote και σε σταθερά cosmote. Πάντα λέει private, απόρρητο, unknown.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τώρα άλλαξα το "from user" στον αριθμό μου "0030XXXXXXXXXX" και όταν με πήρα στο κινητό μου έβγαλε ότι με παίρνει ένα άγνωστο νούμερο "697ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης το trunk endpoint του callingcredit γίνεται συνέχεια unavailable στο "pjsip list endpoints"


Καλημέρα.
Στο δικό μου Issabel αν σε βοηθάει, σε trunk SIP, έχω μόνο τον αριθμό που θέλω στο Outbound CallerID, με μορφή +3069xxxx και
 +302xxxxxx, από ένα λογαριασμό Callingcredit, σε 3 διαφορετικά trunk με 3 διαφορετικούς αριθμούς και δουλεύει κανονικά*, χωρίς
να έχω πουθενά αλλού την πληροφορία CID στο registration.



*Τώρα τελευταία, από τους κλώνους της Betamax δεν παίζει πάντα και παντού  το CID

----------


## stelakis1914

> *Τώρα τελευταία, από τους κλώνους της Betamax δεν παίζει πάντα και παντού  το CID


Αυτό ακριβώς ισχύει τους τελευταίους μήνες και μην ψάχνεις το πρόβλημα στην πλευρά σου. Παρουσιάζει μεγάλη αστάθεια και μπορεί σε μια κλήση στον ίδιο αριθμό να εμφανίσει το επιθυμητό CID και σε επόμενη κλήση μετά από μια ώρα να εμφανίσει απόκρυψη αριθμού. Κάποιοι πάροχοι βέβαια είναι πιο "ιδιότροποι" στην εμφάνιση CID όπως έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές. 

Όσο για το registration που χάνει συχνά το trunk μπορεί να οφείλεται σε άλλες συσκευές που κάνουν registration με τον λογαριασμό σου ή ακόμα και σε διαφορετικούς betamax providers που χρησιμοποιείς. 

Σε εμένα προκαλούσε δυσλειτουργία ένας λογαριασμός στη DiscountVoIP που έχω και χρησιμοποιούσα σε δυο συσκευές με διαφορετική ΙΡ. Τίναζε συχνά στον αέρα το registration των trunks στο freePBX και της DiscountVoIP αλλά και της CallingCredit ταυτόχρονα. 

Πριν από το 2021 δεν είχα να αντιμετωπίσω τέτοια θέματα αφού η υπηρεσία δούλευε χωρίς προβλήματα. Η κατάσταση πλέον είναι πιο περίπλοκη δυστυχώς.

----------

